# Tub Specs For Lock And Joioner



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok so i'm trying to help some friends here.I'm trying to help Johnny do his tub in Lock and Joiner track. 

We ran at Henry's recently and his tub was so much fun that I need to help Johnny get it together. After all he's only 15 minutes from me and we had a blast on Henry's tub!!! Done right with L n J and even had taped the locks down. This was the most fun of all 4 tracks imo.










So what i'm looking for is a check list on what tracks are needed. I would like the actual track numbers on the underside with the track description.

I'm sure there is an inventory list available somewhere so can someone point me in the right direction?

Any help will go to a good cause lol :wave:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/
layout

Tomy AFX track sections required to build a modern day replica of the original Aurora Model Motoring Tub Track:
(54) - 15" Straights
(3) - 9" Straights
(6) - 6" Straights
(30) - 15" Radius 1/8 Turns
(30) - 12" Radius 1/8 Turns
(30) - 9" Radius 1/8 Turns


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That track brings back memories.

We had an old 6 lane L&J Tubby in my junior high school,from Grades 7 to 9 you could be a member of the slotcar club.
Man we put a pile of laps on that old tubby when we were kids.
Thanks for posting the pic Joe,and the trip down memory lane
Sorry about rambling off:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hahaha Boy oh boy I wish we had a slot club in my school!!!!!! 

Now if you had any pics of your old tubby, that would blow me away!!! And see thosse side burns lmao!!!!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

When the old teacher that ran it, retired,the school board tried to sell it,and never had any offers,so they ended up throwing it in the local landfill.
I found out about it, about a year and a half after they'd threw it out,and actually drove back home to see if i could find it in the dump,but no-luck,spent a day looking through piles of garbage but i never found any trace of it.
Our old Social Studies (remember that class,lol) teacher was a slotcar nut,:thumbsup:.
He used to have 2 big old cabinets that he stocked the latest hop-up parts of the time in,and cars.
I remember Saturday afternoons in the winters as a kid,i grew up in a farming community,and we used to have weekly Saturday afternoon races,we'd have a couple hundred kids and fathers at the school on Saturdays.
Schools were even unlocked in those days,hard to believe now,lol
Those were the days,sure miss them now
Rick


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

I theink the "modern recreation" with tomy track is not correct, as the original tub track used 5" and/or 7" L&J straights and therefore do not fit "in" a tubbie. I wanna say that Weird Jack used to have the track list on his site at one time. It was there as a conrast and compare to the "mini tubbie" layout that he had. There was also, at one time, a tubbie Yahoo group, but I do not know if they still exist.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dumb question: has anyone ever heard of someone using Atlas track in a tub? They made all the correct pieces, you'd just have to use 9" straights instead of 15s. (or did Atlas make 15s that I've just never seen?)

--rick


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

cwbam said:


> http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/
> layout
> 
> Tomy AFX track sections required to build a modern day replica of the original Aurora Model Motoring Tub Track:
> ...


Thanks for help Joe i just went down stairs. The radius have to be correct.
The small straight after turn one would take 6- 9 inch & 3- 6 inch. "Can`t change"
Then after turn two 24 - 9 inch & 3- 15 inch.
Then after s`s 9- 9 inch. " Can`t change"
Then 12- 9 inch "Can`t Change"
Long straight 36 - 9inch & 3- 5 inch.

Now there could be differant straights to fit but this will work.
I have a picture somewere did not find yet.
Thanks For help
SJJ


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

This is the list from a post on the Tub Track Yahoo group.

Length = 12'
width = 5'
Height at lap counter end = 13"
Height at bank end = 13"

Track:
9" straight = 90
6" straight = 6
5" straight = 3
9" R 1/4 = 12
9" R 1/8 = 6
12" R = 30
15" R = 30


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you for that list. I am trying to put together enough L&J for sidejobjon to do his tub. that certainly helps. part numbers could be helpful too.

Track:
9" straight = 90 -1517
6" straight = 6 -- 1527
5" straight = 3 -- 1515
9" R 1/4 = 12 --- 1519
9" R 1/8 = 6 --1514
12" R = 30 ---1528
15" R = 30 --- 1533

thank you


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks looks like it. Did the 15 inch come out later? surprized then did not use any 15 inch ?

Start with New Jersey "save shipping" maybe arange PU . Whats out there?
Right now tub is running with inner & outer AFX, middle lane Tyco And this is not all the AFX & TYCO i have.
THANK SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, yesterday I had the pleasure of stopping in Johnny's cave. This guy is a huge Brass dude. Serious. He has stuff I never even seen being I am on the younger side of this crowd. I love looking at others peoples spaces and see the different way we all collect.

So we turned his tubby on and started running. I believe the track he has in there now is kinda ok. His outer and inner tracks are made up of vintage side clip AFX. Which imo was one of the better and smoother types of a locking system. Here's the problem though, the Tubby is not flat!!!! 

His center track is tyco. Pure junk imo. I used tyco for many many years and had good luck personally so I guess the contour of the Tubby is too much. Plus he had to "Customize" a bunch of pieces to get it to fit and the connections are rough to say the least. I jammed some shoes on it before so I won't even go on it.

I believe the first thing to do is replace the center track with L and J. 

After we have that done, I would recommend we replace the AFX, either some pieces or change ot to L and J as well. May get away with doing piece work but thats his call not mine. Personally I would L and J it all.

Whew.

Johnny, sound about right pal??


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

All,
Did some come with lines. Or does that come off easy?
If i start buying some up do i have to look out for that? 
AlPink is digging for me.:thumbsup:

Joe skylark great time at Mikes WIZ track & Drag 10 min away, Can`t beat that
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> All,
> Did some come with lines. Or does that come off easy?
> If i start buying some up do i have to look out for that?
> AlPink is digging for me.:thumbsup:
> ...


Yea the wiz is smoooth


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Here's the problem though, the Tubby is not flat!!!!
> Whew.
> Johnny, sound about right pal??


That is probably the BEST reason to use L&J track! The steel pins help minimize the "open V" effect you get when you try to connect track at a hump.

I have not seen anyone successfully use 15" straights w/o causing an uneven joint somewhere on the track. I have seen people try to use 15" starights over the humps, but they did not get the track to bend w/o the rails popping out.





 
Yes the Tub track is still around. There isn't a lot of activity, buut it is still there.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/auroratubtrack/

Brad Bowm makes a routed track for Tub's. He will make it in 4 lane if you want (last I heard)

http://www.bradstracks.com/

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Radius*

Looks like hard to find the 12 inch & 15 inch Radius.
Pm me what you have & How much $?
Hard to start buying till i know i can get all.
Thanks ALL
Marty your track looks smooth, What screws are they # 2 how long? Any other tricks for getting it smooth?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you're only planning on running T jets on it, Model Motoring 2 (ratherboring on Ebay) sells 12" and 15" curves for $5.00 a piece (6 for $30.00) if i recall correctly. The ones I bought from him do no attract magnets, so running magnet cars on them could prove tricky.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*tub*

4 LANE BRYSTAL ........ smooth.........
[email protected]
routed track for Tub's. He will make it in 4 lane


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> If you're only planning on running T jets on it, Model Motoring 2 (ratherboring on Ebay) sells 12" and 15" curves for $5.00 a piece (6 for $30.00) if i recall correctly. The ones I bought from him do no attract magnets, so running magnet cars on them could prove tricky.


You are correct. He used aluminum for the rails.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

cwbam said:


> 4 LANE BRYSTAL ........ smooth.........
> [email protected]
> routed track for Tub's. He will make it in 4 lane



Thats unbelievable. I would love for Johnny to get one of those!!!!!

bam any idea what he selles them for??


----------

